
Looker.com Sold On Godaddy For $50K in 2012 Gets $16 Milion In Series A Funding - McKittrick
http://www.thedomains.com/2013/08/13/looker-com-sold-on-godaddy-for-50k-in-2012-gets-16-milion-in-series-a-funding/
======
gesman
It's not the "domain" that gets funding.

